#  Ernährung >   Weihnachtsplätzchen ! Ja bitte, gern auch zwei drei ... >

## Obelix1962

Der Sommerurlaub  :glasses_hand:   :emot17_cool:  ist nun entlich vorbei und in den Regalen diverser Supermärkte
ist auch schon der erste Lebkuchen gesichtet worden.  
Hab mir gedacht machen wir es doch der Lebkuchenindustrie etwas schwerer und tauschen regionale Plätzchenrezept im Forum aus (So manches Gericht ist ja auch schon unter mein Lieblingsgericht bei uns Chatis angekommen), Weihnachten  :santa_walks:   :presents2:   :bag:  steht ja schließlich vor der Tür.  
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS:
Persöhnlich als DIA 2er bin ich natürlich an Zuckerfreien (alternativ Fruchzuckerhaltigen) Plätzchen sehr interessiert.
Weihnachtlicher-Kuchen oder -Torte, so mit Anis oder Datteln z.B darfs natürlich auch sein !!!!!

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Obelix! 
Da schau mal einer an! Ich bin so froh, daß der Kram erst ganz langsam die Geschäfte erobert und dann kommst Du mit Weihnachtsgebäckrezepten!  :Zwinker:  
Ich kann da nicht wirklich mitreden, ich backe nicht gerne, ich koche mit Leidenschaft. Ich lasse backen, meine Schwiegermutter backt sehr gerne und viel, leider sehr kalorienreich, aber köstlich! Hm, legger! Wir bekommen dann Anfang Dezember immer ein Päckchen randvoll mit Plätzchen.... Aber das ist ja Gott sei Dank noch was hin bis Dezember! 
Vorher gehts im November erstmal an die Nord- oder Ostsee, danach denke ich dann mal an Weihnachten! Sollten wir (wider Erwarten) sogar noch in die Sonne fliegen, ist Weihnachten für uns in weiter Ferne!  :presents2:  Geschenke nehme ich aber immer gerne an!  :bag:  
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall mal mitlesen, was Ihr hier so an Rezepten postet, vielleicht erwacht ja meine Backlust!? 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea  :crazynew2:

----------


## Patientenschubser

JA coole Idee, tauscht Rezepte aus und backt was das die Rührgeräte und Küchenmaschinen hergeben, backt bis der Backofen glüht und wenn Ihr alle fertig seit dann packt Ihr die Plätzchen ein und schickt sie mir....

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
Urheberrechte bitte beachten ! 
He so war das eigendlich nicht gedacht das sich die einen abmühen und die anderen dann nicht mal für das Porte und die Zutaten aufkommen wollen, von der investierten Arbeitszeit für die handarbeitliche (das wird teuro)Tätigkeit reden wir da gar nicht. 
Da war eher Eigeninitiative auf der Basis eines Rezeptes gefragt bzw. angesagt. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Och Menno, die Idee von Patientenschubser war so toll! Ihr backt, wir kriegen Pakete und essen!  
Naja, mal schauen, was hier so an Rezepten kommt... Ich würde ja auch Porto zahlen....Aber ehrlich gesagt, mir ist es noch gar nicht nach Weihnachten, draußen scheint die Sonne bei frischen 13 Grad, aber das soll sich ja heute noch auf 27 Grad steigern und morgen und am Wochenende haben wir dann wieder Sommer! Wer denkt da schon an Anis, Zimt und Lebkuchengewürz??  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

O.K. wenn die Plätzchen läckerläckerläcker sind dann über nehme ich auch Porto und Zutatenkosten. 
Aber ja stellt mal ein paar Rezepte ein ich werde mich mal bei uns umschauen, vielleicht stell ich ja auch meine beiden Lieblingsweihnachtsplätzchenrezepte (wasn Wort) ein. 
Butter-S und Vanillekipferl hmmm läckerläckerläcker 
mit vorvorvorweihnachtlichen Grüßen bei 25C und strahlender Sonne 
Patientenschubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Habe heute noch ein Paket aus Hamburg bekommen und ratet mal, was da drin war? 
Die ersten Weihnachtsplätzchen, hm legger Haferflockenplätzchen bestehend aus:Butter, nochmal Butter, Zucker und Haferflocken! Kalorienbombe hoch 5 aber saulecker. Das waren die ersten Plätzchen, die nächsten kriegen wir wohl im November, Schwiemu fängt früher an dieses Jahr! 
Reiche mal virtuell die Dose herum! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
solche Verwante/ Bekannte oder ähliches hätt ich auch gern ich muß
mir im Schweiße meines Angesichts die Plätzchen immer selbst machen. 
Hab aber vor nächste Woche die ersten Bleche auch reinzuschieben,
habe mir deshalb erlaubt 2 Tage Urlaub zu nehmen... 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Obelix! 
Du nimmst Urlaub zum Weihnachtsplätzchen backen?? Das käme mir nicht in den Sinn. Da ich ja eh zuhause bin, brauche ich das auch nicht, aber backen tue ich trotzdem nicht. Lieber kochen, das ist meine Leidenschaft... 
Ich fahre im November ein paar Tage nach HH, da werde ich Plätzchen mitbringen. Lars muß geschäftlich für eine Woche in die USA nach Texas und ich werde Hamburg unsicher machen! Freue ich mich schon drauf!  
So, nun werde ich mich weiter meinem Haushalt widmen und putzen, saugen etc, heute abend sind wir beim Tauchtraining bzw. ich beim Dekobier hinterher, also muß ich nun mal ein bißchen hinne machen! 
Liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rheinland, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

So jetzt wird es aber Zeit ! 
Weihnachtsgebäck sollte man schon so 4-5 Wochen vor Weihnachten backen.
Ich steuer da mal ein brasilianisches Gebäckrezept bei: 
mann nehme 1 Dose ca.400 ml fette (ca 50-60 %tig) Dosenmilch (gibt es beim Portogiesen)
gebe denn Inhalt in eine Schüssel.
Die Dose mit Kokosmark 2 mal randvoll füllen und zur Milch geben.
Die gleiche Dose ebenfalls 2 mal mit Zucker füllen und auch der Milch zugeben.
Das Milch,Kokos und Zuckergemisch gut umrühren und wenn eine 
gleichmäßige Masse zu erkennen ist auf ein Backofenblech welches
mit Backpapier ausgelegt ist gleichmäßig verteilen.(sollte eigentlich so 1-2 cm dick sein).
Jetzt das Blech bei 100° C ca 40-45 Minuten Backen.
Wenn die Masse dann fest ist das Blech aus dem Offen nehmen
oder etwas länger noch im Offfen belassen.
Die Masse wenn sie Handwarm ist in 10 x 10 cm Stücke schneiden und auf einem Kuchengitter abkühlen lassen. 
Alternativ geb ich manchmal auch zwei ganze Vanille natürlich ausgeschabt dazu.
oder ein Gläschen Jamaika Rum. 
Schmeckt lecker zu einer heißen Schokolade oder einem Täschen Tee. 
Ist aber sehr Kalorienhaltig.  
Grüßle und Spass beim nachbacken Euer
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Die einzigen Plätzchen, die ich mache sind folgende:  * *Vanilleherzen  Zutaten für 60 Stück: 250 g weiche Butter
100 g Puderzucker
1 Prise Salz
0,5 Fläschchen Butter-Vanille-Aroma
300 g Mehl  So geht's: Butter und Puderzucker cremig rühren, Salz und Vanillearoma zugeben, Mehl nach und nach unterrühren. 
Den fertigen Teig in einen Spritzbeutel füllen und auf 2 mit Backpapier ausgelegte Bleche Herzen spritzen. (Oder andere Formen, wie man mag!) 
Gebäck blechweise im heißen Ofen 10 bis 12 Minuten bei 175° C backen. (Ober- und Unterhitze, bei anderen Backöfen müßt Ihr dann vielleicht ein wenig experimentieren!) 
Wer möchte, kann die fertigen Vanilleherzen dann noch mit einem Guss versehen. Dafür 100 g Puderzucker mit 3 bis 4 EL heißem Wasser verrühren und kurz unter Rühren aufkochen lassen. Die Herzen damit bestreichen und ca. 1 Std. trocknen lassen.  
Lecker! 
Den Rest lasse ich mir von meiner Schwiegermutter backen und schicken! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Domino

@ Obelix 
bei diesem Zuckergehalt solltest Du als Diabetiker Deine brasilianischen Plätzchen nur von der ferne betrachten  :laughter10:  
Hab mir zwar heuer vorgenommen nicht zu backen, aber ich glaub ich kanns nicht lassen, hab heute schon mal einige Zutaten gekauft. Da wir in unserem Diabetikerkurs lecker Diabetikerplätzchen gemacht haben, stell ich mal eins rein: 
Husarenkrapferl (Gesamtmenge 24 BE) 
360 g Weizenvollkornmehl
240 g Butter
2 Tl.   Süßstoff
3        Eidotter
1       Vanilleschote, geriebene Zitronenschale
        Marmelade zum Füllen 
1. Mehl, Butter abbröseln, Süßstoff, Eidotter, Vanillemark u. Zitronenschale darunter mischen und zu Mürbteig verarbeiten 
2. 30 Min kaltstellen 
3. aus dem Teig eine Rolle formen, gleich große Stücke schneiden, daraus Kugeln formen, diese in Mandelplättchen wälzen, auf Blech setzen, mit Kochlöffel in der Mitte eine Vertiefung eindrücken 
4. bei 200° ca 15. Min. backen 
5. Marmelade erwärmen u. in die Vertiefung spritzen 
Viel Spaß beim Nachbacken, fröhliche Vorweihnachtszeit und  
Servus wünscht Euch
Domino                                                :bag:

----------


## Leonessa

Wollte nur erzählen, dass ich grad meine ersten Plätzchen für dieses Jahr gebacken hab!
Aber nur einfaches Mürbeteiggebäck mit Schokolade und bunten Schokokrümeln überzogen, mehr Zutaten hatte ich nicht da. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@Domino 
das Fernhalten mach ich ja, aber das abschmecken mit Vanille oder Rum überläst mir 
nun mal meine Angetraute die kann das ja essen und meine Kids auch. 
Da die das brasilianische Gebäck nun mal mögen bin ich da immer großen
Gefahren ausgesetzt wie auch z.B. bei der Herstellung von "kaltem Hund" 
Als Dia2er darf man schon mal 1 Stückchen essen, dabei sollte es aber auch bleiben
und die Tage darauf darf da dann auch kein weiteres Stückchen folgen. 
Wie ich schon schrieb ein Berliner bedeutet eine Erhöhung von 120-140 beim
Nüchternzucker und das ist ganz schön viel. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hallo Obelix,
hab grad erst das Rezept durchgelesen und ich glaub,ich probiers mal aus. Klingt ziemlich lecker,weil ich auf Kokosgeschmack stehe.
Will heut aber erst mal Friesenkekse und Zimtsterne machen.
Bis die Tage und ein schönes WE ! Die Mine :candle4:   :santa_desguise:

----------


## Teetante

Na Ihr Lieben,  
wie schaut es aus mit den Weihnachtsplätzchen? Habt Ihr schon gebacken? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

nein, ich lasse backen und es mir schmecken :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

da muss ich auch passen keine zeit im mom. :shy_5new:

----------


## Küken

Ich hab für Männe gebacken... 
Sollte jemand rezepte ohne Lactose, tierische eiweisse und Erdnüsse kennen, her damit...  
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich hab für Männe gebacken... 
> Sollte jemand rezepte ohne Lactose, tierische eiweisse und Erdnüsse kennen, her damit...  
> Lg küken

 Gibts das?  
Ich meine schmeckt das dann nicht wie ....

----------


## Küken

Ja, genau... so schmeckts
*lach* 
Mensch habt ihr euren Sitzkreis mit ohm.... ohmm... schon beendet?

----------


## delfin.1965

hallo kücken,hier ist delfin.1965 @web.de,kannst du mir nicht mal so ein paar leckere plätzchenrezepte schicken,vielleicht auch was für diabetiker dabei,wäre total nett von dir,heiße übrigens bea,bin 42 und komme aus dresden.und du?

----------


## Küken

Findest du alles bei www.chefkoch.de  :Smiley: 
Da findet man auch Lactosefrei, ohne tierische eiweise und uach ohne Nüsse... Nur leider kein Rezept ohne alles...  
Lg küken

----------

